# Slowly Getting Back to the bench now that I have a bench again



## dneid (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey, All,
I have been away for quite awhile. Changes in life, new room mate that resulted in my losing my modeling room. I finally decided that I need a new work area and I was just not using my dining room. So, out came the pencil and paper and tape measure and I developed a plan. Just about done. I am "moved in" to the bench, but still have some sorting and organizing work before I drag a kit out. Hopefully that all will be done in the next week or two. One picture below of the new area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 2, 2020)

Welcome back Dale. Good looking work space. Mine's been a work-in-progress for about 3 years


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 2, 2020)

First of all, WAY too clean!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice Dale. Glad you got back.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice to have a dedicated space for the best hobby in the world. Looking forward to seeing more from you Dale.


----------



## dneid (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey, guys, thanks for the response. I have been lurking in here off and on during my absence. Sure have missed you guys. Still trying to decide one a kit for the return. I am leaning towards the Tamiya Razorback Jug as I just love the P-47. But, I have the Airfix 1/24 Hellcat and that one is tempting as hell, but a loooooong build. I will keep this thread updated as I get things sorted and finally decide on a return kit.
BTW, the right side of the bench is for modeling, the left hand side is for fly tying and the table is for a little gunsmithing. The rifle there now is a Remington 700 in 7mm Rem Mag. I am getting back into long range target shooting.


----------

